# Fire and local flock GONE



## psychopomp (May 5, 2008)

earlier this Spring I released one of my rescued ferals to rejoin her flock...she did well but but still came back daily for a handout, and with her boyfriend 

I went away 5 weeks overseas and had a friend fill the feeder...just to keep her topped up...lol

well I came back after my holiday.....there was no sign of her or any pigeon in the neighborhood AT ALL.

then to my horror I found out the retirement home roof nearby burnt down, which is where the local flock roosted and I am sure got handouts from seniors.

are they dead? moved away? could she have been nesting when it happened??!! I may never see her again, or her and her friends...its heartbreaking and I may never know!

just needed to air out my sorrow, thanks.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

What a shame about the retirement home. I would be very surprised if it hurt any of the pigeons, if they roosted on the roof; though they are poor night fliers they *can * fly some at night, at least enough to move to another perch. And with all the noise and commotion and bad smells, they likely moved off to another spot. They may return when it settles down around there, also keep an eye out around town as I wouldn't think they would go far.


----------



## amyable (Jul 7, 2007)

How sad about the fire.

Maybe with all the chaos they fled that place but could well have found a newer and safer location, might not be that far away.

I hope you eventually spot them somewhere and can encourage her to come back and visit again.

Janet


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

yes, I mean, unless they were trapped inside an attic or such, I would guess they just skidaddled. They may slowly begin to reappear over time...


----------

